# Vispass



## Zimbo1990 (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo will mit heute abend noch ein vispas bestellen. Wo ich mir den vorläufigen sofort ausdrucken kann dai ch morgen um 6 uhr nach holland will. Nun meine frage kenne nur die seite vispas.nl, und die nehmen erstens nur kreditkarten und dann wollte ich nochmal wissen kennt sich jemand aus damit das auch wider zu kündigen ? wie muss ich das kündigen? auf niederländisch? Da ich ja immerhin meine kreditkarte angeben muss


----------



## shafty262 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Kündigen brauchst du nix. Du darfst halt nur keinen Bankeinzug einrichten. Danach einfach nicht überweisen. Dann gibt es auch keinen neuen. Den Vorläufigen Vispas kannst direkt im Angelgeschäft oder einem Pets Place vor Ort kaufen und bekommst deinen dann innerhalb von 4 Wochen zugeschickt.


----------



## Carsten_ (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Richtig,
vor Ort kaufst du den vorläufigen Vispass mit dem du sofort 4 Wochen lang angeln darfst. Einen Teil davon musst du zur Sportfischerei Niederlande schicken. Danach bekommst du innerhalb von 4 Wochen deinen entgültigen Vispass zugesandt.

Ich habe genauso gehört dass wenn du auf den einzusendenden Teil deine Kontodaten nicht einträgst und der Überweisungsaufforderung nicht nachkommst es auch keinen neuen Vispass gibt. Jedenfalls werden die Beiträge schon im Oktober eingezogen und die Vispass erst pünktlich zum Jahreswechsel versandt.

Viel Spaß beim Angeln


----------



## Kaiser_jak (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Habe auch dazu noch eine kleine Frage. Wie viel Zander darf man denn in Holland fangen und mitnehmen? Wollte kommende Woche mir auch einen Vispass kaufen und in der Nähe von nijmegen angeln, also an der Maas.


----------



## Carsten_ (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Hallo,
das steht alles in der "Lijsten van viswateren":
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/files/sportvisserij-nl-visboekje-deels-hr_9779.pdf

Generell gilt laut Seite 5:
* 


			Het is verboden:
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> 8. Meer dan *2 snoekbaarzen *in het bezit te hebben, tenzij anders vermeld;​


 Es ist verboten mehr als 2 Zander in Besitzt zu haben, wenn nicht anders angegeben​ und anders angegeben ist z.B. auf Seite 27:​


> Voor de gehele Kromme Rijn geldt verbod om snoekbaars mee​ te nehmen​


 
Für den gesamten "Kromme Rijn" gilt ein Verbot Zander mitzunehmen.​ 
​
 IMMER einen genauen Blick in die Lijsten van Viswateren schmeißen, da steht wirklich alles drin, daher ist es auch Pflicht diese immer dabei zu haben da sonst der Vispass ungültig ist. So gibt es kein "habe ich nicht gewusst"​ 


Gruß
Carsten


PS: unter www.visplanner.nl kannst du kartengestützt nach den Gewässern nebst Bestimmungen suchen. Ich checke immer beides.


 PS PS: Fangen darfst du natürlich soviel du magst, in den NL darfst du Fisch ja ungestraft nach persönlichem Belieben wieder freilassen. Mitnehmen allerdings begrenzt... s.o.


----------



## Kaiser_jak (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Super vielen Dank Carsten für die Infos und Übersetzungen  

2 Zander sind unter gewissen Umständen nicht viel, da man sich entscheiden muss ob man einen wieder freilässt oder behält. Ich nehme mal an das man den Fisch so wie hier erlösen muss oder gibt es dort andere Bestimmungen?


----------



## Carsten_ (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

ist genau wie hier:

 messen, betäuben, töten, abhaken...
 Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt, wie du magst.

 Petri #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*



Kaiser_jak schrieb:


> 2 Zander sind unter gewissen Umständen nicht viel, da man sich entscheiden muss ob man einen wieder freilässt oder behält. Ich nehme mal an das man den Fisch so wie hier erlösen muss oder gibt es dort andere Bestimmungen?



Und selbst die würde ich nicht zu öffentlich mitnehmen.
Das wird in Holland nicht gerne gesehen.
 Bei Polizeikontrollen immer sagen nichts gefangen oder alles zurückgesetzt. Wenn die Fisch bei Dir sehen-auch wenn es die erlaubten 2 Zander sind- , suchen die solange bis sie Dir was anderes anhängen können.


----------



## shafty262 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Und selbst die würde ich nicht zu öffentlich mitnehmen.
> Das wird in Holland nicht gerne gesehen.
> Bei Polizeikontrollen immer sagen nichts gefangen oder alles zurückgesetzt. Wenn die Fisch bei Dir sehen-auch wenn es die erlaubten 2 Zander sind- , suchen die solange bis sie Dir was anderes anhängen können.


Wenn du sagst du hast nix entnommen und die finden trotzdem was dann hast du erst richtige Probleme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Das Ganze unnötige, persönliche und darauf verweisende/antwortende gelöscht.

Ganz einfach:
Bei uns wird NIEMAND angemacht, der im Rahmen des gesetzlichen Fische mitnimmt.

Bei uns wird NIEMAND angemacht, der Fische zurücksetzt.

Das ist eine Ansage, keine Bitte.

Das ist nicht zu diskutieren.

Haltet euch dran, das erspart mir Stress und euch Punkte.
Danke.


----------



## zanderzone (8. Februar 2016)

Moin!

Alles klar!

Schönen Abend!


----------



## Köfi83 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Danke fürs löschen, konnte da gerade nicht meinen Mund halten

 Aber ist für die Zukunft gespeichert#6

 Köfi


----------



## Carsten_ (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Ich finde du hast meine Antwort zu voreilig gelöscht, wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen aus einem Jahr Angeln in den NL widergegeben.|bla:
Da war nicht persönlich gegen irgendeinen #d

 Ein bisschen: benehmen, wir sind dort Gäste...
 ein bisschen: Niederländer sind ein nettes Volk
 ein bisschen: wurde schon zweimal vom Aufseher kontrolliert, er war sehr freundlich
 und ein bisschen: Binde nicht jedem auf die Nase was du entnimmst, das gibt hier in Deutschland schon komische Blicke.

 So wie es jetzt ist steht nämlich nur im Raum dass es Probleme gibt wenn man Zander entnimmt 

 Gruß
 Carsten


----------



## Dacon (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Hey Leute mal ne kurze frage von mir. Ich wollte morgen bissl Angeln fahren bekomme aber keinen Vispas mehr für meine Freundin die nen bissl mit Angeln wollte ich habe in dem Angel Geschäft an gerufen wo ich meinen schein immer kaufe die sagten mit das ich sie mit nehmen kann für einen Tag auch ohne Vispas das wäre wohl kein problem jetzt habe ich gesucht und gesucht und nichts dadrüber gefunden im netz ob das wirklich erlaubt ist wollte keine strafe riskieren. Weiß jemand was von euch dadrüber????


----------



## filli8183 (13. Februar 2016)

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/meevistoestemming/meevistoestemming-bestellen.html


----------



## Dacon (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Danke dafür sehr gute Seite leider funktioniert die seite mit ich druck einfach mal den Fehler aus und im Zweifel zeige ich das vor


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Es sind 2 Seiten auzufüllen, einmal Deine Daten und auf der folgenden Seite die Daten des/der MitanglersIn. Versuch es nicht irgendwie anders zu machen bei einer Kontrolle verstehen die Niederländer keinen Spaß, allein wenn die Gezamenlijke Lijst nicht mit dabei ist kostet das 130 Euronen.


----------



## Dacon (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

wollte ich ja machen habe meine Daten eingegeben und wenn man auf weiter klickt kommt ne System Fehler Meldung von denen.

Serverfout in toepassing /Modules/MeeVisToestemming.

die meldung


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Schreib sie mal über Facebook an: https://www.facebook.com/sportvisserijnl/?fref=ts, da antworten die sehr schnell.


----------



## Dacon (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

ok danke


----------



## Dieter1952 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Moin, mal ne Frage:
Auf dem "Voorlopig bewijs van lidmaatsschap" steht eine Mitgliedsnummer.  Ist diese Nummer identisch mit der zukünftigen Nummer auf dem VISpas?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> Moin, mal ne Frage:
> Auf dem "Voorlopig bewijs van lidmaatsschap" steht eine Mitgliedsnummer.  Ist diese Nummer identisch mit der zukünftigen Nummer auf dem VISpas?



Ich habe letzten einen Online bestellt, da war die Nummer drauf. Als ich aber im Laden gekauft habe, war keine Nummer dabei.
Prüfen kannst du es mit dem VISplaner.

Wofür brauchst du die Nummer?
Falls du die Nachtangel oder 3 Ruten Karte kaufen willst, bekommst du nach der Eingabe direkt deine Daten angezeigt.


----------



## Dieter1952 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Es besteht die Möglichkeit die VISpas-Nummer im App einzutragen. Danach sollten die von mir zu beangelden Gewässer angezeigt werden. Mit der Nummer der vorläufigen Genehmigung bekomme ich kein Resultat. Ist wirklich kein Problem, gibt ja noch die Lijst.


----------



## shafty262 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Die im Laden beantragten Vorläufigen haben die Vispass Nummer nicht drauf. Wie das mit den Online bestellten weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Die im Laden beantragten Vorläufigen haben die Vispass Nummer nicht drauf. Wie das mit den Online bestellten weiss ich nicht.



2 Beiträge über dir, ist mit drauf


----------



## shafty262 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Oh Sry. Hab ich wohl gepflegt überflogen[emoji1]


----------



## Der.Tobi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Hallo zusammen,

 da hier auch eine mögliche kündigung des Vispasses erwähnt wurde, schreibe ich mein Anliegen auch mal hier rein:
 Ich habe mir für 2015 den Vispas geholt, direkt über der offiziellen Seite. Der dazugehörige Angelverein heißt "De Karper" aus Brummen (http://dekarper.mijnhengelsportvereniging.nl/).
 Für 2016 hatte ich vorerst nicht vor mir einen Vispas zu holen...
 Jetzt habe ich vor kurzem eine Mahnung vom o.g. Angelverein erhalten, dass ich für 2016 noch nicht bezahlt hätte und ich auch schon Mahngebühren zahlen muss. 
 Seid ihr sicher das man nichts hätte kündigen müssen? Oder kann mich der Verein nachträglich doch irgendwie belangen?

 Danke im Voraus!
 Gruß
Der Tobi


----------



## ganralf (1. März 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Hallo,

kann ich auch nicht zu 100% sagen - wäre da auch eher unsicher. Man wird durch Kauf des Vispas Miglied eines Vereins. Dadurch gelten meiner Ansicht nach auch die Kündigungsbedingungen des Vereins. Sich darauf zu verlassen, dass nichts passiert, wenn man halt nicht zahlt? Kann man sicher machen, muss aber nicht zwangsläufig ohne Folgen bleiben...
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle mit dem Verein Kontakt aufnehmen und nachfragen respektive den Austritt erklären.
Bei meinem holländischen Club sind die immer sehr nett und hilfsbereit, wenn ich mal wieder was nicht verstanden habe.

Tot ziens

Ralf


----------



## filli8183 (1. März 2016)

Ich kenne es nur so:
Das wenn du nicht mehr bezahlt du automatisch aus dem Verein ausgeschlossen wirst, und somit keinen vispas mehr


----------



## zanderzone (1. März 2016)

*AW: Vispass*

Stimmt indirekt! Früher war das so! Jetzt haben aber die Holländer geschnallt, dass sie tausende Vispässe um sonst ausgestellt haben und deshalb läuft das so mit den Mahnungen.
Doch die Mahnungen sind nichtig. Du wirst jetzt wahrscheinlich noch zwei drei Mahnungen bekommen und dann stoppt das. Aber wie ganralf schon sagt, würde ich dort anrufen und sagen, dass du schriftlich gekündigt hast. Habe ich bei meiner Frau auch so gemacht, als wir damals für sie einen Vispas in de Vlietlanden gekauft haben.. War kein Problem. Früher war es einfacher.. Nicht mehr abgeholt, dann direkt raus..


----------

